# All your pics of VERY cute bunnies are really really tempting me!



## Nifty (Jun 5, 2011)

I've been stumbling on all the pics of bunnies in the POW and forum updates threads and I must admit, it some of those bunnies are just too cute!!

We definitely don't need more stuff to take care of around here, but don't be surprised if I start asking lots of questions!


----------



## country freedom (Jun 6, 2011)

YAY!
Come on board, Nifty!


----------



## hoodat (Jun 6, 2011)

You don't need a herd. A single rabbit makes a great house pet and most are easy to train to a litter box. Just be sure you know the rules like no electric cords. If a bunny bites into one of those you have instant fryers.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jun 6, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> You don't need a herd. A single rabbit makes a great house pet and most are easy to train to a litter box. Just be sure you know the rules like no electric cords. If a bunny bites into one of those you have instant fryers.



 Yes bunnies are very easy to take care of!! We keep ours out side, wich makes it even easier!!!


----------



## Mea (Jun 6, 2011)

Come to the Dark Side...... You _know_ You want to.....


----------



## Nifty (Jun 7, 2011)

Sooo many cute pics on here!   I know if I show them to my wife and daughters it is a done deal!


----------



## country freedom (Jun 8, 2011)

Pick something for yourself, also!
Dive!


----------



## dbunni (Jun 8, 2011)

The only problem with rabbits is ... they multiply like rabbits!  Wooo ... colors!  And as babies ... to cuddle and play!


----------



## Nifty (Jun 8, 2011)

I'll be honest.  For some reason I have a bit of a fear of rabbits, hamsters, rats, etc. biting me.  I'm not sure if it is because I was bit as a kid or something else, but those big ol' teeth kinda scare me.     

What's funny: I'm fine holding really large snakes, but get a bit of trepidation about holding a hamster.

If we go down the path I'll do my research, but off the bat, which breed would you recommend for these characteristics:

1) Friendly / calm
2) Very "cute"
3) Good egg layer (just kidding)


----------



## savingdogs (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a small meat herd of Creme D' Argents, a rare french heritage breed. I love them! They are very easy to care for. A good rabbit would NEVER bite you, they are usually very sweet, gentle and more easily scared. They are a prey animal and they know it.  

Compared to chickens I think the maintenance is LESS. We are raising them for meat but so far they have sold for too much as pets to justify having them for dinner. 

They have been a very useful addition to our homestead however since we know we have a ready meat source even if we have not eaten any yet. We made the investment in them about six months ago so we are still early in the process, but I found my breeder and mentor right here at our sister site BYH, perhaps you have heard of them. hee hee.    But I met my friend at Heartland Rabbitry and she has been enormously helpful in getting me started with rabbits. 

I find them easy and fun and we have done it all on-the-cheap.

I submit my breed, Creme D' Argent, as the first friendly/calm and USEFUL as meat breed, and their fur is awful pretty as well if you have use for that.


----------



## Dutchgirl (Jun 8, 2011)

Nifty said:
			
		

> If we go down the path I'll do my research, but off the bat, which breed would you recommend for these characteristics:
> 
> 1) Friendly / calm
> 2) Very "cute"
> 3) Good egg layer (just kidding)


I personally have only had Rexes and Satin/Rex mixes. I would NOT recommend Rexes, especially does. They have been bred for their luxurious fur and are not very friendly. Our Satin/Rex mix buck was very friendly but didn't really enjoy being held. His daughter, whose mother was a Rex, is fairly friendly but really doesn't enjoy being held and it's gotten to the point where we no longer take her to  her pen for fear of getting huge scratches.

Before I was born my family did have Holland Lops, though. They are very, very, very, very cute and small. Apparently they are not very cuddly but they are supposedly sweet rabbits. We are looking to get one/two right now, actually, and are planning on breeding them. 
Otherwise I might say Dutch, I don't know a whole lot about them but what I've heard makes me think they're probably a nice breed.


----------



## Dutchgirl (Jul 13, 2011)

So, Nifty, have you decided yet? I'm sure your girls would love one.......


----------



## Nifty (Jul 13, 2011)

Very tempting, but with the chickens, ducks, and all the other stuff we have going on, we're not sure if we should right now.

We were at the county fair last week and there were a TON of amazingly beautiful bunnies.


----------



## Chirpy (Jul 13, 2011)

We've only had a few different rabbit breeds over the years but our absolute favorite was our mini-lop.   She was the most loving, sweet, adorable bunny I've ever had (also the only one of that breed I've ever had so I honestly don't know if she was 'normal' in her personality or not).  If we ever get rabbits again... it will be another mini lop.


----------



## Nifty (Jul 13, 2011)

Ya, we'd want to research the best combination of personality, looks, etc.

I don't know anything about them, but the lionhead rabbits look so dang cute!


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 13, 2011)

Nifty said:
			
		

> I'll be honest.  For some reason I have a bit of a fear of rabbits, hampsters, rats, etc. biting me.  I'm not sure if it is because I was bit as a kid or something else, but those big ol' teeth kinda scare me.
> 
> What's funny: I'm fine holding really large snakes, but get a bit of trepidation about holding a hampster.
> 
> ...


I have Holland Lops and Mini Rexes, they're pretty friendly and small, except for my Holland Lop doe, she's another story...  But, if a rabbit is handled a lot from birth, then no matter the breed, they should be friendly.  Smaller rabbits can sometimes be more skittish and energetic and larger rabbits tend to be more calm, but every rabbit has their own personality.  The key is to get a bunny that's been handled A LOT.  For cuteness, its all personal opinion.  I love the lops though.  Hopefully soon I will be getting some Plush Lops, they are not a recognized breed yet, but pretty much they have the velvet soft coat of the Mini Rex and the lopped ears of the Holland and Mini Lop.  Well, do your research, and consider getting a bunny.  If you have 1 or 2, then care for them is simple.  Its when you get tons of bunnies plus babies, that it can get time consuming.  They make awesome pets and don't make any noise, except for occasional foot stomping.  Consider getting a rabbit, you won't regret it.


----------



## hollandloplover (Jul 20, 2011)

If you start rabbits i would advise the holland lop they are good first time breeds! Heres some more temptation!

















Oh come on u know you want one!


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ohhhh.  The bunnies are so cute!   I would love one but in my house those cute little fuzzy bunnies would be a two bite greyhound snack.


----------



## MiniRexGirl (Jul 22, 2011)

I breed Mini Rex rabbits and my sister has a Holland Lop doe (that she is thinking about breeding in the future). Both breeds are very good and have great personalities. One of my Mini's will give "kisses" as will my sister's Holland! I also currently have some available for sale and so if you decide you are interested you just might like one of these. You can check them out at my website!


----------

